
Reiser4 Brought to the Linux 5.0 Kernel - tosh
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Reiser4-Linux-5.0-Patch
======
flatiron
I used this with my riced out gentoo desktop in 2002 on a Athlon XP 1800+
spending hours/days trying to eek out a couple percentage points of
performance. why, who knows.

~~~
ktpsns
I did the same 2006 on a Pentium III. Bootstrapping (installing/compiling the
main system) took roughly 48 hours. And ReiserFS was the FS of choice for the
portage with its many small files.

What has happened to the out of tree approach? Is it followed by any other
mainstream OS? (Thinking of btrfs and thelike)

------
tosh
Github repository:
[https://github.com/edward6/reiser4](https://github.com/edward6/reiser4)

------
dfeojm-zlib
4573 days since the last Russian mail-order bride premeditated murder!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser#Marriage_to_Nina_S...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser#Marriage_to_Nina_Sharanova)

~~~
NikkiA
I was going to ask if he isn't out by now, but no May is when he'll be
eligible for parole (and IMO shouldn't get it by nature of the way he ran his
defence).

